# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > AVR >  درخواست درایور پروگرامر stk500 nus112

## ahmad_201494

سلام بر دوستان ....
کسی درایور پروگرامر stk500 مدل nus112 ورژن 6.00 رو داره؟
آخه سی دیشو گم کردم. خیلی سرچ کردم نبود.
سایت سازندشم خرابه.
ممنون.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کافی است درایور PL2303 HX رو از سایت profilic.com دانلود کنید. اما با توجه به اینکه شرکت نوآوران برای ساخت اون پروگرامر از ورژن قلابی (کپی) آی سی فوق استفاده کرده فقط تو ویندوز 7 32 بیت ممکنه بتوانید درایور فوق را نصب کنید.

----------


## ahmad_201494

ممنون از راهنماییتون.
اما من این درایور هم نصب کردم باز هم نشد.
وقتی به کامپیوتر وصل می کنم تو قسمت manage تو قسمت دیوایس
هایی که نمیشناسه نوشته USB-AVRIsp.

----------


## rahnema1

سلام
در این سایت انواع نسخه های سی دی Atmel Studio به همراه لینک دانلود اون را گذاشته که آخرین نسخه اون هم که حدود 800 مگ می شه Atmel Studio 6.2 Service Pack 2 (Build 1563) هست

----------


## L4CH!N!

در صورت امکان تصویر Device Manager را قرار دهید. اگر STK500 باشد؛ احتمالا من درایور آنرا داشته باشم.
در ضمن مدتی هست که سایت نوآوران الکترونیک از دسترس خارج شده؛ کسی از دوستان از علت آن خبر دارد؟

----------

